# Malware sur l'AppStore !



## Jitech (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

L'application en question est Disque USB.

A chaque fois je désinstalle cette application mais elle se réinstalle automatiquement 2 ou 3 jours après. Une fois installée son nom est USB Disk.

Je vous ai fait un screen de l'application pour ne pas la confondre avec d'autres qui portent le même nom:

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/5273/img00551.png

Je précise que je n'ai jamais jailbreaké mon iPhone.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée pour que je puisse supprimer définitivement cette application?

Je n'ai pas trouvé de lien pour signaler l'application à Apple.

Merci.


----------



## nalexis (29 Mars 2012)

Avant de signaler l'apps comme virus, vérifie une chose sur ton device, va dans : 

Réglages et dans store et vérifie que le téléchargement automatique des app ne soit pas coché


----------

